# Rare pictures of Whyte



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Am still working on socializing Whyte, my albino male hedgie. Lately he has been laying on his stomach, instead of in a ball, on my lap. I rarely get to see his face but at least he's out of a ball. Today I had lifted the blanket and he actually lifted up his head from its usual face-plant-frown and looked around. I was so excited!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is adorable.


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

awwww, he such a handsome boy!


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh Peggy, look at him...!!! I can see his EYES!! :>


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

he's such an enigma! haha, and handsome too.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He looks so friendly in those two pics  maybe he is finally giving in to your charm


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Now if only he'd realize just how handsome he is and that the rest of the world (especially mommy) would love to see his cute little face more often!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a handsome little man! Why hide that gorgeous face little man???


----------

